# 90 Gallon Goldfish Videos



## keepsmiling




----------



## Chesh

Thank you so much for posting these! This tank is even better in motion - they all look so happy and bright,(and entirely TOO CUTE!)!. . . and those plants!? 








Love it!


----------



## keepsmiling

Thank you!


----------



## thekoimaiden

Ah!! They are so beautiful in motion! You do have a truly gorgeous tank and fish. Ranchu, ryukin, and orandas. Just too beautiful! I want to model my future 75 gal on your tank!


----------



## keepsmiling

Thanks for the nice compliments Izzy.


----------



## keepsmiling

thekoimaiden said:


> Ah!! They are so beautiful in motion! You do have a truly gorgeous tank and fish. Ranchu*, ryukin,* and orandas. Just too beautiful! I want to model my future 75 gal on your tank!


Do you say Ryukin because of the white fish with the red heart on her face? I have always thought she looked like a cross to me, since she has a small wen. She was sold to me as an oranda, but she definitely has strong ryukin traits.


----------



## keepsmiling

I have some new pics too!


----------



## spreadtoothinly

They look so fat and happy! And that (bigger) orange one's fins are drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## keepsmiling

Thank you!


----------



## thekoimaiden

I marvel at your ability to take pictures of them. Especially the black oranda on the black background with black sand! I can't even get mine to stay still long enough. 



keepsmiling said:


> Do you say Ryukin because of the white fish with the red heart on her face? I have always thought she looked like a cross to me, since she has a small wen. She was sold to me as an oranda, but she definitely has strong ryukin traits.


She does have a small wen! I didn't notice it at first (partially because I was distracted by your ranchu :3 ). Honestly she looks a lot like my redcap oranda who never really grew a large wen (a mutt from the pet store). Either way, she's still adorable.


----------



## keepsmiling

Thanks...mutts are ok;-)
Here's a sneak preview!


----------



## SeaHorse

Your tank is breath taking. Thank you so much for sharing with us. 

Is that a new baby in quarantine? Going into this tank eventually? Woot!! 

Oh and I can see the spots/stars on males's gill plates. Thanks for showing us that! I've been wanting to know what they look like since I heard about them.


----------



## thekoimaiden

If you don't mind me asking, where are you getting your new baby? I LOVE ranchu and want to get one when I can upgrade to a 75. Those faces!! I just melt for them!


----------



## keepsmiling

Jakiebabie said:


> Your tank is breath taking. Thank you so much for sharing with us.
> 
> Is that a new baby in quarantine? Going into this tank eventually? Woot!!
> 
> Oh and I can see the spots/stars on males's gill plates. Thanks for showing us that! I've been wanting to know what they look like since I heard about them.


Thanks for the nice compliments. Yes, this new guy will be here soon.


thekoimaiden said:


> If you don't mind me asking, where are you getting your new baby? I LOVE ranchu and want to get one when I can upgrade to a 75. Those faces!! I just melt for them!


This fish, and my other two ranchus, and blue oranda are from DO{Dandy Orandas} They have an auction that usually starts fridays at 8 p.m., and runs until sunday. There is also someone called ECR{east coast ranchus} that a lot of people are liking. From what I have seen of their fish though, the quality is just not there to me.


----------



## thekoimaiden

I love DO. I've spent many weekends staring at his fish! He has excellent quality fish. I had thought about ordering from ECR, but I didn't think their fish looked the best either. Well at least not compared to DO.


----------

